# What to do when tapes end



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Mike, I have a similar question to LTL, but didn't want to horn in on his/her thread. My 14 year old is on day 61 of the tapes. We've seen great improvements in his IBS symptoms. In addition, he is sleeping better (had a problem with insomnia) and doesn't snore as much. I'm getting nervous about when the tapes end because he relies on them to get to sleep. He seems to get anxious about sleeping on the days off. What do we do on day 101? Can he listen to favorite tracks immediately or is there a waiting period? Is there another CD to use? I've read that you should wait 2-3 months before TIP or any of the anxiety, stress, etc. tapes. I'm afraid that a tape with just music won't cut it. I think it's the soothness of your voice, Mike, that really relaxes him. I also have a suggestion. Could you put a 30 second clip from the tapes on the website? That might help people in deciding which titles would work best. As always, thanks for your support.Jackie


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Dear Jackie,Thank yoi for your kind words.I am pleased to hear the little fellow is doing well.







Suggest you reduce mums anxiety about sleeping after the program though :.I have a CD for general relaxation and one for insomnia that should help if needed. The insomnia one tells the listener that most insomnia passes.If he is comfortable with the IBS program and his sleep patterns are returing then this will help his circadian and ultranian rythems (body clock) to be regular.Take a look at healthyaudio.com and the descriptions of each title.Having audio on the site is something we are currently looking at and working around, thanks for the suggestion - it show we are thinking right







Best Regards to you and the little fellow too







Mike


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Could he start any of those other tapes immediately after the 100th day or do you suggesting a waiting period?


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Jackie,Sorry! I am preparing a workshop and miseed that bit! After Prog100 he could use his favourite session of the program alternating with anoter stand alone title, and slowly knock off the 100 program and then eventually the other title.Many thanks, let me know if I missed anything,Best RegardsMike


----------

